# You Don't Know Bo



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Do you remember Bo Jackson and those commercials? Eventually I will run out of obscure references for the topic title........

Anyway here is a Bocote Small Howler. It does distress calls too. It is a little thinner than my usual. $17 shipped. Give me a PM if you wants it.
















The call underneath is not for sale. I just wanted to show off some of Don's work. (and hold my call up for the pic)

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice howler Rick!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know you'll be happy with this call. With the sounds it makes you'll not want it on your shelf, but on your lanyard.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice work Rick!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great !!


----------

